# New to IronMag



## overlord (Mar 20, 2012)

Just joined up here. I've posted on other boards as:

moosehead - MD
freak - RX
freak - AS (was FL)

For those that don't know me, I'm currently in my third year of Nutrition & Dietetics.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 20, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Kimi (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Great to have you bro


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard! Alot of knowledge on here enjoy!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 21, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!


----------



## overlord (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good to have some dieticians around here, welcome!  I almost went that route in school but decided on ex phys instead.  I wish I had done nutrition or physical therapy though.  I'm currently waiting to get into an RN program.


----------



## overlord (Mar 23, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Good to have some dieticians around here, welcome!  I almost went that route in school but decided on ex phys instead.  I wish I had done nutrition or physical therapy though.  I'm currently waiting to get into an RN program.



Thanks. Ex phys would be an interesting field but it's pretty specialized. You narrow yourself to a scope of clientele right from the start. I started in kinesiology but, after seeing my friends convocate and not be able to get jobs, I opted for the nutrition route and I'm glad I did. Males going into RN programs seems to be a pretty good idea; the situation is similar in nutrition. They are both female dominated, which actually puts males coming in to the profession at an advantage.

It seems that I won't be popular around here. I'm used to being labeled as "the bad guy" for my rather strident opposition of pseudoscience, unfairness, stupidity, etc. I understand it comes with the territory. However, my views are usually well accepted by educated individuals. It's quite the conundrum haha.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 23, 2012)

overlord said:


> Thanks. Ex phys would be an interesting field but it's pretty specialized. You narrow yourself to a scope of clientele right from the start. I started in kinesiology but, after seeing my friends convocate and not be able to get jobs, I opted for the nutrition route and I'm glad I did. Males going into RN programs seems to be a pretty good idea; the situation is similar in nutrition. They are both female dominated, which actually puts males coming in to the profession at an advantage.
> 
> It seems that I won't be popular around here. I'm used to being labeled as "the bad guy" for my rather strident opposition of pseudoscience, unfairness, stupidity, etc. I understand it comes with the territory. However, my views are usually well accepted by educated individuals. It's quite the conundrum haha.



You hit the nail on the head, and made a good choice in careers.  I have worked with many dieticians in cardiac rehab and always enjoyed what they had to say.  I agree with the pseudoscience around here, but unfortunately it's what happens when you're shunned for choosing aas.  It's the best we got most of the time.  I think you'll make a good addition here, if you would just ease yourself into the place, lol.


----------



## overlord (Mar 23, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> You hit the nail on the head, and made a good choice in careers.  I have worked with many dieticians in cardiac rehab and always enjoyed what they had to say.  I agree with the pseudoscience around here, but unfortunately it's what happens when you're shunned for choosing aas.  It's the best we got most of the time.  I think you'll make a good addition here, if you would just ease yourself into the place, lol.



Haha. I've been around the online boards for quite a few years now and know what they're all about. I can take it just as good as I can give it. During an actual discussion I conduct myself in a much different manner. But, when I get flamed on, I get a kick out of the banter that ensues. I know it's fallacious logic but I took myself too seriously for a long time and it fucking near killed me. Gotta have fun once in a while. The forum flame wars aren't to be taken seriously anyways. It's all about the lolz.

On a side, I don't have a problem with people coming to their own choices of drugs to use or whatever. It's their body and they are free to fuck them up however they like. I have a big bone to pic with _alternative medicine_ though. If the alternative med was shown to actually do something helpful in treating disease, it would be included in therapy and called medicine. The whole movement sickens me. I'm also quite interested/active in the critical thinking/skepticism movement.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 23, 2012)

overlord said:


> Haha. I've been around the online boards for quite a few years now and know what they're all about. I can take it just as good as I can give it. During an actual discussion I conduct myself in a much different manner. But, when I get flamed on, I get a kick out of the banter that ensues. I know it's fallacious logic but I took myself too seriously for a long time and it fucking near killed me. Gotta have fun once in a while. The forum flame wars aren't to be taken seriously anyways. It's all about the lolz.
> 
> On a side, I don't have a problem with people coming to their own choices of drugs to use or whatever. It's their body and they are free to fuck them up however they like. I have a big bone to pic with _alternative medicine_ though. If the alternative med was shown to actually do something helpful in treating disease, it would be included in therapy and called medicine. The whole movement sickens me. I'm also quite interested/active in the critical thinking/skepticism movement.



I couldn't agree more.  I frequently get into debates over alternative medicine and other mumbo jumbo health practices.  
We just try to keep the forums outside of anything goes civil and respectful, a place to share and debate ideas without personal insults.  In "anything goes," there are virtually no rules.  
btw, praise to his noodliness!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

overlord said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.



Welcome to IronMagazine.


----------



## overlord (Mar 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Welcome to IronMagazine.



Curt, go fly a kite.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Sailor!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

overlord said:


> Curt, go fly a kite.



Mary Poppins: Lets Go Fly A Kite - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

overlord said:


> Just joined up here. I've posted on other boards as:
> 
> moosehead - MD
> freak - RX
> ...



No _other _user names, overlord?


----------



## overlord (Mar 26, 2012)

Curt James said:


> No _other _user names, overlord?



No.


----------



## Mr X (Mar 26, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Welcome to IronMagazine.





No welcome for Mr X? We are friends over at Rx. I'm hurt deeply, cunt.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi there and welcome!  I think I know you?  .....?


----------



## overlord (Mar 29, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi there and welcome!  I think I know you?  .....?



Thanks. You know me? From where? Naked pics may be most effective in spurring my memory.


----------

